# 18x18x24 exo terra need help please!



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

hello all this site looks to have people that actually sign in  anyways i bought the exo-terra and want to do a small river into a pond, will the zoo med 501 turtle filter work for this? does it have enough head pressure because i can already see needing a longer instake tube.

i plan on not drilling my tank but using it behind the back ground. also what size risers would you recomend for my false bottom, sems i have 5 inches max of water depth for the front until it hits the doors. 

last question lol, would 2 fluker 20" hoods with Exo Terra Repti-Glo 2.0 - 18" - 15 watt (Daylight Terrarium Lamp) be enough lighting or should i add a third? i am already planning on getting glass for the place of the screen. thanks for any advise and help!!!!


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

First WELCOME to Dendoboard.com! Sure glad you decided to join us.

Well, I can only offer a little information regarding the light situation. It's not a solid yes or no answer, just some experience my son & I have with his 18"x18"x24" H Exo Terra.

We started out with a SunPaq Current compact fluorescent (CP) 18 watt light fixture. Needless to say it wasn't enoght light. So, we added another 18 watts Coralife CP. It made a nice improvement, but I still wasn't 100% in love with it. Yes it was brighter, but the Coralife fixtures through a LOT of heat. 

Recently, within the last 4 weeks, we took off the Coralife fixture and moved on my son's Anole viv and he loves the heat. We replaced the coralife fixture with a 8 1/2-inch Dome light fixture with a 90 watt Daylight spiral CP light bulb from Home Depot. This really seems to be the solution for us. The tank is much brighter than before, plants are taking off nicely, AND the dome light with the spiral buld does NOT through nearly as much heat as the the little 18 watt Coralife fixture.

Well, hope that helps a little and maybe it'll stir an idea for you at the least.

Keep us posted with how you make out and what you end up doing.

PS ~ I REALLY love the Exo Terra's. We have three different sizes right now in our collection and I wouldn't mind getting the new XXL size they have out now (hint poopsie for Christmas!) :lol: 
What are you doing with the background? Are you covering the background with silicone and coco bedding? I did this to one of mine and it turned out BEUATIFUL! (Well, at least I think so.) :wink: 

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

WELCOME krowleey!! glad you found the site. ive never used the zoo med before so cant comment on that. 

as for lighting you may want to check out these lights of america set ups. they are for outdoor lighting, but put off a good bit of light. they are 65w and 6500k so they are just about perfect for your situation.

link for set up--> http://www.lightsofamerica.com/floods.htm

i havent seen any of the spirals in daylight higher then 30w. you may need more than one if you go that route.




DartMan said:


> ...light fixture with a 90 watt Daylight spiral CP light bulb from Home Depot.


could you elaborate on this? i havent seen any spirals that big. 30w is the highest ive seen. my buddy said he saw some 40 or 42w, but i didnt see them and cant find them now. where did you get the 90w? are you sure it was 90w?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Landon,

I buy them at Home Depot. I can't remember what the "down rated" wattage vaule is, but the upper equivalency is 90 watt. I'm almot certain that I saw either a 100 watt or mybe 110 watt the other week while I was shopping there. In either case, the 90 watt was packaged as a double bulb offer and sold for around $8.97.

I've heard that there's some inconsistancy with Home Depots as far as some sell a certain product yet another HD might not.

Are you buying the lights of america set ups factory direct or are you purchasing them locally? If you're buying it locally, how much do they go for? I see the website says $34.99.

Also, that fixtures spec's. says that it has a "photocell" on it. How do you over ride the "photocell" and turn it on/off as you want it to.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

^ thanks for the info. i dont consider the one that says 100w actually 100w. its just equivilent light ouput to an incandescant at that wattage. those are probably the same or similar to theo nes ive been getting. i think the 27w says 100w and the 30w says 110w, or something like that.

the LoAs i posted, ive been getting from HD. ive seen them with and without the photocell. my buddy that put me on them buys the ones wiht the photocell and just puts a piece of electric tape over it. im sure some black silicone owuld do the same job. that way whevver the timer is on, its dark out  

they are usually $34.99 at HD and Lowes, but there is an HD nearby that sells them for $29.99. somebody posted here recently that some WalMarts had them on sale for $19.99 and Sams for $14.99. 

ive been reluctant to try and remove on from the casing it comes in. my buddy had one on catch fire. thats the only real drawback. they are mounted on this little "pole-type-thing" so you can mount them to the side of your house. its wired through the "pole" so you cant remove it. they work great mounted to a wall behind the tank or can be lifted up on a stand like other PC fixtures.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Landon,



> my buddy had one on catch fire.


Why did your friend's cath on fire? Did he alter it in some way? Was it because its for an exterior application and when used inside it over heated?

Speaking of heat, does it put off a lot off heat?

Our rack system is in my son's bedroom. His room heats up so much, due to all the UTH's for our snakes and geckos, light fixtures, etc.... We run two fans, one inside his room and one out in the hallway pumping air in.

Thanks,


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

wow guys thanks alot for the lighting, i think i will do that fixture, that a huge savings, and alot more light output! all your plants are thriving under them i take it??

anyone used the turtle filter 501? im orering one of those tomorrow and would love some input on them, im pretty sure how im setting up my slow stream and pong i just wanna make sure its gonna be a slow stream and not s drip stream into a stangnat water lol


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

my home depot says they carry this 9266 - Lights of America 65 watt Fluorex floodlight (Brown)
Wattage: 65 watts
Incandescent Equiv.: 400 watts
Dimensions: 10" x 15" x 10.25"
Light Output: 4,500 lumens
Color Temperature: 6,500 Kelvin
Warranty: 2 years

and also a cord i can splice into it to plug it into the wall, im not electrician though so i hope its easy to do!!! will this fixture do he trick for moses and high light demand planst if i wanted some or just mid range?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Dartman,
the one that caught fire was altered. he had removed the "pole" and rewired it. somehting was shorting out because of the rewire. im not sure exactly what he did, but hes a way better electrician than i, so im not trying to modify them at all.

i talked briefly with Mike (defaced) about this problem a while back. i *think* he has purchased a few of these since and may have figured out the wiring problem.


krowleey,
you may be better off starting a new thread asking your questions about the turt;le filter. you may get more responses with a new, correctly titled thread.

as far as the light goes, you will be able to keep high demanding plants with no problems. if they are really demanding just keep them up close to the top. itll definatly be enough to grow you some java (and other) moss at the bottom of the tank depending on how much shade the upper plants create.

wiring the plug on is very simple. im scared of electricity and i can handle that


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey,

I just did a search on "turtle filter 501" and came up with a list, too long for me to filter through it all. I suggest you do the same.

I did come across this link though: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... filter+501

I have had limited experience with the Mini-Jets, but I will say they move a lot of water at a decent head (height it will pump against). The neatest thing about Mini-Jets is they only need like 1-inch depth of water to pump. I believe they even can run dry for a period of time and even then they just shut off rather than burn up. DOUBLE CHECK ME THOUGH.
I know, the Mini-Jet is not a "Filter" but rather a "Pump", but I don't think you really need a filter in a viv, maybe I'm wrong. I have standing pools and puddles and I only siphon of the old water maybe once every two months. When the natural "bio" kicks in you'll be amazed at how a viv system balances out.

If you care to talk off line with questions drop me a PM and we can work out a chat session. No problem.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

does any of this mean anything to you?


http://www.lightsofamerica.com/pdf/fl.pdf

read under caution, and if i mounted this on my wall does it hand nice over the middle of your tank? and thank you i will make a new thread for the turtle filter.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

no hits on the turtle filter thread, if i used a sub pump, i would need help with design og false bottom to acess it for cleaning etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

the FB and pump process is really easy IMO. i do like the idea of outside maintenace though and you cant get that with a regular pump set up. additional filtration is not needed IMO though. also, i think as far as water flow, youll get enough from the turtle filter. you may even have to dial it back a bit, so if thats you only concern go with it. 

if you decide to do a pump in tank, we can definatly help. thats the most common set up and 90% opf the tanks ive set up have had in tank pumps for flow.


the PDF you linked didnt look like it had anything to worry about IMO. the tank i used it on mounted to the wall was only 12" wide and the light hit pretty close to the center. if your tank is much wider than 12" or your not going to have it right up next to the wall, you may want to go the canopy route.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

what do you think about these? http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_pum ... sp?CartId=

also http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_pow ... sp?CartId=

i called them and both are internal and external pumps, i kinda like the one with the flow control, but i think i will go for the Eheim, its rated at 3'11" head pressure, im going to have 24" think that will give me a nice waterfall, creek to pond???


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

yup ordering Eheim 1046 Pump can mount it to the wall or whatever with 24 inch head pressure im going to have 60 gpr flow which shoul dbe anice water fall creek. maybe even enough to split it off to a drip too.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Lon (DartMan) pmed me and wanted me to jump in on this. I'm heading out the door to grab some stuff at Radio Shack for the misting timer I'm building (and should soon be selling), so when I get back I'll give the run down of how I've done this stuff in the past.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks a million i really need the help


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

For a water feature in a 24" tank, I'd use a minijet 606 or a maxijet MP900 (higher flow with similar head hight) depending on how much water I wanted. 

I have a 24" tall Exo Terra and I used two 65w Lights of America flood lights. Because of heat, I suspended them about 5-6" above the tank. I'm probably going to shorten that to 3", but I haven't got around to it. 

Lon, the lights come with a black cap to cover the photocell. All you have to do is keep it from getting light and the lights will come on. 

Wiring the lights are super simple. All you need is a basic extension cord: 








Cut off the socket end and strip the wires. On the light there will be a black wire and a white wire (I can't remember if there's a green one or not - if there is, buy a three prong extension cord [yes, open the box at the store and see, no one cares at hardware stores]). Use the wire nuts that come with the lights and connect the black wire to one of the wires from the extension cored, and the white one to the other wire of the cord. 

If there is a green wire coming out of the lights (that's the safety ground, it's not _needed_, but it's best to have it), connect the green wire to the middle wire of the extension cord and the black/white wires to the outside wires. 

If you buy two lights you'll connect both black wires to the one of the extension wires, and the whie ones to the other extension cord wire. If this is confusing I'll take a pic of mine. 

I think that hits everything, I skimmed the thread so if I missed something let me know.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for that input, how did you mount the light? did you take the brace off or ? and i dont want an internal pump im going with Eheim 1048 Pump here are the specs, i decided to get the next step up from the lowest one at 79gpr for the head pressure in general.



Centrifugal pump suitable for permanent use, both above and below water.

Not Self-priming.

Integrated pre-filter. Suction intake nozzle for hose connections. Can be unscrewed and sealed if suction is effected via pre-filter.

Variable attachment base for optimum assembly.

Eheim 1048 Universal Pump:

* Pump Output: 158 gph
* Delivery Head: 4`11"
* Power Consumption: 10 W (115V)
* Hose Connection (Suction Side): 1/2"
* Hose Connection (Pressure Side): 1/2"
* Dimensions: 5.8" x 3.0" x 4.7"
* Weight: 2.0 lbs



now here is the smallest one, what do you think?




Centrifugal pump suitable for permanent use, both above and below water.

Not Self-priming.

Integrated pre-filter. Suction intake nozzle for hose connections. Can be unscrewed and sealed if suction is effected via pre-filter.

Variable attachment base for optimum assembly.

Eheim 1046 Universal Pump:

* Pump Output: 79 gph
* Delivery Head: 3`11"
* Power Consumption: 5 W (115V)
* Hose Connection (Suction Side): 1/2"
* Hose Connection (Pressure Side): 3/8"
* Dimensions: 5.7" x 3.0" x 4.1"
* Weight: 1.8 lbs


very reliable and quiet pump and eliminated me having to go inside my habitat to clean/work on my pump.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

oh yeah i was thinking of using a ball valve to ajust flow, these can be hard lined and i can do a drip log and a waterfall creek into a pond is my plan


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

*A quick input on this.*



defaced said:


> If there is a green wire coming out of the lights (that's the safety ground, it's not _needed_, but it's best to have it), connect the green wire to the middle wire of the extension cord and the black/white wires to the outside wires.
> .


 I am pretty new to the darts but have been an electrician for 22 years. The green wires are neccesary due to the fact that while improbable it is possible for condensation to form on the lights from the evaporating water from the enclosures. If condensation forms on the light socket or the shield and bridges the gap between the "hot" wire and the "neutral" wire the ground wire will carry the excess voltage to a safe ground, if there is no ground wire and this happens and you touch the light, you then become the grounding source for the electricity and that would be a shocking experience to say the least. Even if you light doesn't have three wires on it when you get it you can hook up a 3 wire extension cord to it and hook the green wire up to dome with a self tapping screw or use a grounding lug.Just remember that anywhere that can get wet should have a ground and or a ground fault outlet/breaker as well.

Just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Go with the 1048. You can find ways of decreasing flow, but you can't make a pump move more water than it's designed. 

I have the tank on a wire rack, so I just used some plastic coated jewlery wire I had and suspended them with that. It's not the best solution, I proabaly should have used zip ties, but it works. I removed the mouting stuff that I got with the tank.

You may want to check this pump out. I know the pic has it shown as it would be used internally, but it also comes with a 1/2" MPT intake so you can use it externally. http://pentairaquatics.com/products/detail/quiet_one/Q1_1200.html
They're 24 bucks at petsmart.com.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

mind posting a pic of your light hood?


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

check all these out, there is another with a flow valve

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_pum ... sp?CartId=

thats the whole exteral pump section and that pump you listed is there as well


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

and pets mart is 39.99 for the one that runs wet or dry

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... e+1200&N=2


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The lights had turned off for the night, so when I turned them back on and took these pics they were still warming up, so the tank is no where near as bright as it is during the day. 

I don't know if you saw or not, but I added a bit to my last post about a pump you might want to check out. 

The setup










The center suspension wires










The wiring










Where the mounting hardware goes that I removed.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

think i could get away with just a single fixture? im really pushing my budget as it is, but i want my plants to thrive as well. and yes i saw what you said about the pump, i replied marine depot beats petsmart with them at 33.99, that is a crap load of flow tho at 296! which kind ascares me, its rough on pumps to cut them back too far unless they are pressure rated


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Head is pressure. They're the same thing. If take a column of water that is x feet high, it will exert some pressure on the surface it's sitting on. You could say this pump can push a column of water of some diameter some heigh, or you could say this pump can push xyz psi, they describe the same physical phenomina. Plus, you're not interested in the maximum flow, you're interested in the flow at the height you plan on having the end of the hose above the pump. 

You're pump is conteracting that pressure by pushing up. Cutting the flow off completely on a pump is no different than running it at max head. The physics is the same: F = m*a (Second law of motion), Sum (F+) + Sum (F-) = 0 (Third law of motion), P = F/area (forumla for pressure). 

I thought the same thing you did until I stopped and though about the physics behind it and then reaised that little "myth" is bs.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Eheim is a good pump. I've used them in saltwater tanks and reef tanks and they hold up in harsh environments. On the down side, Eheim's aren't cheap and always cost more. On the positive side they are usually a quieter running pump and will outlast most others. Their seals and bearings are top notch.

Before you order, check "That Pet Place" out for pricing: http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW ... pay00.aspx

They have TONS of pumps, Eheim included. I buy from them all the time, mainly because I only live about 30 minutes from their Retail store. They are honest people to deal with as well.

*Hey Mike,* that rack systems looks like its *OVER WEIGHTED*. :lol: You better shore it up, reinforce it, or something. Maybe you better buy one of those 600 lbs per shelf rated ones! :wink: 

I kill myself! Just had to mention something Mike. I wouldn't want that thing caving in.

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Dude, I almost pee myself when I walk by in fear of it falling on me.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Mikester,

That's just to good! :shock:


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

well ordered my Eheim 1048 Pump for my water fall creek and pond  hope i got a good one 23 inches to pull heres the specs.


Centrifugal pump suitable for permanent use, both above and below water.

Not Self-priming.

Integrated pre-filter. Suction intake nozzle for hose connections. Can be unscrewed and sealed if suction is effected via pre-filter.

Variable attachment base for optimum assembly.

Eheim 1048 Universal Pump:

* Pump Output: 158 gph
* Delivery Head: 4`11"
* Power Consumption: 10 W (115V)
* Hose Connection (Suction Side): 1/2"
* Hose Connection (Pressure Side): 1/2"
* Dimensions: 5.8" x 3.0" x 4.7"
* Weight: 2.0 lbs


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

ok i got glass for the top, did you guys just silicone the pieces in there and leave the screen? i had two seperate pieces but but have not siliconed it yet


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't recommend siliconing them in. In the winter when the heat is on it's definatley drier in the house and so we use both glass panels. Also, in the winter we both to help retain heat during the night time hours when the lights are off.

In the summer, I only use one piece of glass to help cool the tank down we don't need all that humidity either mainly because of the humidity in the air around here.

I know you're from Arizona and you don't have the cold winter like we do nor the humidity, BUT I still wouldn't silicone any glass in for one full year just to see how things change through out the year.

I have an aunt that lives in Pheonix. I know your June, July, & August are next to like hell.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

hehe too late bro, i siliconed them in, im starting wonder if that one LoA fixture will be enough, two seem to fit perfect on each side, but if one will grow all my mosses and plants then im cool with one.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

hey what did you do with the backing, did you silicone it in place? i planned on getting some browm silicone and doing the coco fibers, but i want to make sure its secure in there ya know


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

The Exo Terra background fits snug enough that it's not going anywhere. Also, when you start placing the layers of substrate against it, it will help anchor it against the back glass wall, too.

First, I siliconed my small pieces of driftwood on the foam Exo Terra background. I left that to dry for TWO days.

Second, I smeared (brushed) a fair amount of brown or bronze silicone on the foam background and pressed the coco bedding onto it. Make sure work in small areas of your silicone will start to skim over and you coco bedding won't adhere.

Also, make sure your coco bedding is DRY. If it is at all moist it's not goig work out.

Last, After you cover the entire background, it usually takes me two days to complete, make sure you give it ample time to cure. The silicone is thick that you just put on, then you covered it with coco bedding so the air isn't going to start curing like it would if it were exposed to the open air. IMHO, I let them sit for one week. That's just my opinion.

REMEMBER ~ DON'T RUSH THROUGH THIS!

Good Luck!


----------

